# Virgil is MIA, presumed dead



## deadgirl (Sep 18, 2012)

This is all my fault 
So a few days ago I let the boys out like I always do. I give them full access to my apartment because there are only a couple of things they can get into/under and they always come back when I call them (or if they're being really stubborn, when they get hungry.)
When it was time to put them away, Virgil was MIA. I put Dante away and figured Virgil would eventually come out and climb in bed with me.
A day went by, nothing. I had to go to work, but I put some food out and put some flour around it, so if he came out to eat I would see his little footprints and know he was okay. But when I came home, the food was untouched.
It's been two days. I've been looking everywhere and I found a little hole that goes to the hollow inside of my cabinets which is unreachable even if I take all the drawers out. The apartment people put roach bait everywhere before I moved in, and I'm afraid that they might have put some in there. (I'm sure that's where he went, that's the only place I can't get to) He probably thought he had found a nice little snack and poisoned himself.
If not that, maybe he found a way out of my apartment and couldn't get back in. 
I miss him so much and I feel terrible. Dante has been very lonely so I went and got him a new friend today.
RIP Virgil, if that is your fate. If not... I hope you found somewhere warm and cozy.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Don't give up yet. Put his cage with Dante in it on the floor and see if the familar sounds, smells etc will draw him out. Rats have been lost up to a week and come safely home. Its when they are ill/old and go off to die that's when I really worry


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

I once had a Hamster who escaped his cage. We looked EVERYWHERE for him snowy and never found him. two weeks later i opened the back door to take the trash out and there was Snowy!! Sitting on the front stoop looking at me like it took ya long enough to open the door lol. He had a nice little adventure. Glad it was dead of summer and he didn't get cold, the little stinker!


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

What i'm saying is dont give up hope


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm very sorry to hear about your boy, but don't give up yet! I agree with lilspaz, put the cage maybe near the hole you suspect Virgil escaped from and see if that draws him back out. Maybe even put some food in the entrance and see if he comes to get it. I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## deadgirl (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks guys. I won't give up!


----------



## Cookie&Gible (Oct 26, 2012)

i really hope he comes back to you


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

Just keep doing what you're doing. Bait him, put Dante's cage on the floor (as sugested in another post), just don't give up. I really hope you find Virgil. Keep us updated


----------



## CapnKennedy (Sep 30, 2012)

Hope is not lost yet! A few years ago I had pet hermit crabs and my cat knocked their tank over while I was at school and I thought they were all dead because I couldn't find them for two weeks. After week two my favorite crab, Charlie came out of no where and a month and a half later we found the other one, Killer (he was really mean but ironically had a shell with a smiley face painted on it) inside the washing machine. After a full load was ran through. He was very much alive. I know there is a difference between rodents and crabs but the moral is not to give up because he could just come out of the woodwork or the washing machine for whatever strange reason. Keep baiting and call his name every now and again. I'm sure he'll come back. c:


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Oh and definitely put down a bowl of water, they can go without food for a long time but not water.


----------



## deadgirl (Sep 18, 2012)

The cage already sets on the floor, but I moved it closer to the hole (I have to block it when I let the boys out tho) my cat's water dish and her food is also right next to it (I always have to put the cat food up when they're out too... they get into it and make a big mess.) So hopefully he'll be persuaded to come back.

And just in case something thinks, like my boyfriend did, that my cat ate him... don't worry. She's at the least indifferent and at the most annoyed with them. Dante follows her everywhere and tries to climb on her legs and tail. She just hisses at him and sits up high where he can't get her, lol.


----------



## deadgirl (Sep 18, 2012)

HE'S ALIVE!!! Poor little guy was trapped, another day or two and I don't think he would have made it. full story here: http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?52566-He-s-alive!!!&p=437505#post437505


----------

